# Power supply for HP Pavillion 500



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, I have a HP 500-164 (Pavillion 500) and want to buy a better power supply so I can run a video card. What power supply can I buy that's 500-600 watts that will actually fit? As far as video cards, I'm looking at this unless someone can recommend something better: ATI Radeon HD 4670 512MB RV730XT DDR3 DVI OV DVI PCIe Video Card | eBay


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That GPU really won't help much in terms of gaming.

Let's take a look at your system hardware specifications. Please follow this guide on how to get those specifications: 

How to find your system specifications | Tech Support Forum


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, if the GPU won't help any for gaming what will? I'm just looking to raise frame rates. There is quite a few games I want to play, but it's far too laggy. Anyways, here's the Hardware specs. http://speccy.piriform.com/results/8ieZhaXXUrfjhv6t7mkt8HY


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There's a lot things you can do to improve your system.

The first and free option is to upgrade your system to Windows 8.1. Please follow this here on how to update to Windows 8.1: Update to Windows 8.1: FAQ - Windows Help

Next, you should not be running your memory in that configuration. Why do you only have 7GB of RAM and not 8GB?

A CPU upgrade will certainly help with gaming performance:

AMD A6-6400K Richland Dual-Core 3.9GHz Socket FM2 65W Desktop Processor - Black Edition AMD Radeon HD AD640KOKHLBOX - Newegg.com


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

As far as the way my memory is running, I can't explain it. The computer is stock with 8GB. I have no clue how to do anything to it. So, I'm guessing the computer did that on it's own. The CPU I rather not change, I don't know how exactly to do so, and can't afford it. I would still like to know what power supply I can buy, so I can run a video card. I may sound stubborn, but it was the original plan. Besides, may lag, may not. Either way, higher graphics and I plan on buying a better monitor when I get money too.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

HP.com > HP Pavilion 500-164 Desktop PC Product Specifications


> *Power Supply*
> 
> [-] Internal 300W (100V-240V)
> 
> ...


Replacement: XFX TS Series P1550SXXB9 *550W* ATX12V 2.2 & ESP12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Bronze Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com - $59.99 after $10 rebate card, $2.99 Shipping (restrictions apply)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about the CPU and memory. The A8-6500 will carry any card you decide to plug into it. You might gain a bit by swapping out the single DIMM for a 2 x 4G kit, but not enough to warrant the cost.

If your budget will handle it, I'ld look for an HD 6570 or HD 6670 and a good 400-450 watt supply. The 6570/6670 will allow you to enable AMD Dual Graphics (crossfire with your A8-6500) to combine the power of the APU on-die graphics chip with the discrete card.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, thank you. But, I tried to get windows 8.1. It told me I had to download the windows updates first, did that. Installed them. Restarted, now windows won't start. It says "Failed to configure updates reverting changes" The problem with this is, as it's trying to revert the changes it's in a loop and keeps restarting. I do have a recovery partition but don't know how to use it in this situation. I have the recovery CD's for the computer if I absolutely have to use them. Although, I rather not use them because then I'll lose all my files.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You installed how many Windows updates? I would assume you never made it to the Windows 8.1 update?

Did the failure happen when shutting down?


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

I believe it was 84 updates. My computer just started up and is running again. But, no updates.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So you're PC is back to running, that's good to hear!

Please check for more Windows updates. If Windows reports that there are no more, then visit my link in post #2 to upgrade to Windows 8.1


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

1) It did have more updates but, it was the same problem again. 2) Gcavan, you said a Radeon 6570 or 6670. What about this one? Diamond Radeon HD 6570 2GB GDDR3 | eBay It's a diamond, and is probably the best one I can get for the money. There is a sapphire, for a bit cheaper. But, it doesn't say if it works or not. And I'm very limited on money as I'll only have $125 here soon.


----------

